# Who makes the best aftermarket fenders and doors for a 1967



## Colo67gto (Aug 21, 2020)

My 1967 Le Mans/ GTO Resto Mod need doors and fenders...... I have used AMD on a Nova Restoration and I really liked there metal. Any feed back would be greatly appreciated


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Ames sells both. Their customers comments on the fenders are 'good to very good'. 
For their door shells the comments range from 'fair to good'. Contouring maybe needed.


----------



## gaiki0903 (Sep 8, 2020)

Were you able to find those?


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

amesperf.com 800-421-2637


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes Ames has them,...Auto Metal direct is also a big source for classic sheet metal on period cars. They actually form the metal I believe, and may supply much of the aftermarket.


----------

